# ENGLANDER 25-pdv, replaced exhaust blower, stove much quieter but.....



## geek (Nov 11, 2009)

ordered new combustion blower/motor and now the startup cycle is MUCH quiet, that motor noise was driving us nuts.

Now, is there anything to lower the noise on the room blower, the one that throws the heat to the room, this blower is the noisy one now.

This will be my 2nd season with this stove and just cleaned this room blower the best i could on the sides and used canned compressed air to remove dust buildup in the motor' looked at the blower on the inside and looks it has some dust as normal but nothing clogged obviously.

Do this blower need any greasing or something else, is it possible to make it less noisy or it is what it is ?

..


----------



## Dr_Drum (Nov 11, 2009)

Depends on the motor. Some have a little yellow cap you can remove to add some oil.
Mike -


----------



## geek (Nov 11, 2009)

i don't see this one has a cap, also i wonder what people do with the old exhaust blower, just toss it out, any company that may buy these cheap and recycle them?

..


----------



## MCPO (Nov 11, 2009)

geek said:
			
		

> ordered new combustion blower/motor and now the startup cycle is MUCH quiet, that motor noise was driving us nuts.
> 
> Now, is there anything to lower the noise on the room blower, the one that throws the heat to the room, this blower is the noisy one now.
> 
> ...



The distribution motors (room blower) are usually off the shelf items and you can get one at most any local motor repair shop. Or google Grainger`s  . I paid $47 for a new replacement motor just to have it on hand in case.


----------



## geek (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks, but i wonder if the noise on this blower is "normal" for other englander owners out there


----------



## MCPO (Nov 11, 2009)

Noisey blowers can be attributed to many things.
 1....air velocity noise moving thru the stoves air channel(s) design
 2.... squirrel cage impeller imbalance/ vibration noise
 3....motor whining for various reasons, bearings, etc.
 4....flange mounts bent/ loose
 5.....(cost effective) off the shelf parts, blowers/motors/housings,etc 

Keeping a heater distribution fan quiet isn`t an easy task and  I`d have to believe the substantially quieter systems are well designed and of good quality parts , probably found only in some higher end brands/models.


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 12, 2009)

geek,

Is it a Fasco blower? Post the model number if you can.


----------



## geek (Nov 12, 2009)

the parts area of the website says:

"*PU-4C442 Convection Blower (6 lbs. each)

Convection (Room Air) Blower. 140 cfm.
**NOTE on Older Models: Model years 1989-90 use one room air blower; Model years 1991-95 use two room air blowers. (If 1991-95 model, stand behind the stove and determine if "left" or "right" blower, and note this in the "Ordering Instructions" box in your Shopping Cart.)
Model years 1996 and later use one room air blower.

IMPORTANT: This blower is for ALL pellet models except Pellet Utility Furnace, and 2002 and newer Deluxe freestanding and insert pellet models ("Deluxe" models have louvers beside the door). If 2002 or newer "Deluxe" model, see Part Number PU-4C447 Convection Blower.*"


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 12, 2009)

You are giving 2 part numbers. Not sure which one you need.

http://www.cshincorporated.com/product_info.php/products_id/1676

is for the 4C442

http://www.cshincorporated.com/product_info.php/products_id/3555

is for 4C447

Less than $90


----------



## geek (Nov 12, 2009)

thanks jay, that was quick... 

I think this stove uses the 4C442, will check with tech support for sure.

Do you know if this replacement blower is "standard" noise-wise, wondering if noise level is pretty much the same as the one the stove has, perhaps the same exact blower i guess?

..


----------



## tekguy (Nov 12, 2009)

my 25-pdv is noisy.. always has been.. the blower motor seems to clog with dust and needs cleaning routinely.. of course you got to take back panel off to get to it.. wish there was a small side access panel to make it easier..


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 12, 2009)

geek said:
			
		

> thanks jay, that was quick...
> 
> I think this stove uses the 4C442, will check with tech support for sure.
> 
> ...



geek,

4C442 is a Grainger part number and is discontinued. No longer available. It used a shaded pole motor. Was very noisy. The replacement motor grainger has(1TDP5) uses a Permanent Split Capacitor motor with ball bearings and was much quiter. I don't think your control board will actuall reduce the speed of the new motor(1TDP5). The board is made for a shaded pole motor.

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wwg/search.shtml?searchQuery=4C442&op=search&Ntt=4C442&N=0&sst=All

That's why I posted the other links. They will all be noisey. Some of the noise is from the bearings in the motor. They are not ball bearings, Just sleeved bearings.

 You could try to find a replacement mtor from fasco that is shaded pole and has ball bearings.

http://www.fasco.com/pdf/3.3diameter_2008.pdf

jay


----------



## imacman (Nov 12, 2009)

Here's another site to check out, and bookmark for future reference that sells motors/blowers:

www.electricmotorwarehouse.com/fireplace.htm


----------



## geek (Nov 12, 2009)

jay, i mentioned it seems to be the 4C442 because that's the one that looks similar to what i have in my stove.

so you guys think the noisy blower is actually its motor and not the blower fins itself?

.


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 12, 2009)

geek said:
			
		

> jay, i mentioned it seems to be the 4C442 because that's the one that looks similar to what i have in my stove.
> 
> so you guys think the noisy blower is actually its motor and not the blower fins itself?
> 
> .



Yes, Before I found the place I linked to you. I was replacing motors. Most of the noise is the sleeved beaings being worn out!

jay


----------

